# Tv sony con volumen alto.



## jose luis laredo (Ene 13, 2006)

Hola amigos, mi tv sony se quedo en alto volumen, no se puede bajar, alguna sugerencia?..gracias.


----------



## pablo rodriguez (Jul 21, 2006)

te sujiero que cambies la memoria si no baja ni con el control remoto o manual.
 suerte.


----------

